# teslim alacak



## kmaro

nasıl çevırebilirim

İrtica bizi teslim alacak mı?

Sağol


----------



## Chazzwozzer

İrtica bizi teslim alacak mı?
_*Will retrogadation take us over?*_


----------



## kmaro

Does *irtica* not mean social/political reaction?


----------



## aslan

Altough "irtica" has been used from the islamic point of  view in turkey it actually means;
*Backward tendency or movement after revolution, reform, or great progress in any direction*.


----------



## kmaro

Güzel

çok teşekkürler


----------



## Chazzwozzer

They say a picture tells 1000 words. So basically, this is irtica. Not that they will ever succeed but, this is, I guess, the most horrible thing Turkey is afraid of. Those who support irtica are mainly against Atatürk, as you see in the cartoon, and his ideas & revolutions like secularism, democracy, republicanism, populism etc.

There's usually an "irtica uyarısı" _(warning against irtica) _almost every week, like this.


----------



## kmaro

mersi Chazz for your clear (as always) explanation


----------

